# HTTP Request



## JPook (14. Nov 2005)

hallo,

Quelltext:

```
Socket from = new Socket(args[1],80);
OutputStreamWriter out = new OutputStreamWriter(from.getOutputStream()); 
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(from.getInputStream()));
....
....
out.write(args[0]+" "+args[2]+" HTTP/1.0\r\n");  //HTTP GET REQUEST
out.write("\r\n");
out.flush();
.....
......
String zeile;
while ((zeile = in.readLine()) != null)
          { 
             System.out.println(zeile);
             if (ersteZeile)
             {
                 ersteZeile = false;
                 eZeile = zeile;
             }
          }
....
....
....
```

Ausgabe:

```
Server says: 
HTTP/1.0 200 OK
Mime-Version: 1.0
Server: Roxen·Challenger/1.3.121
Date: Mon, 14 Nov 2005 11:53:27 GMT
Content-Type: text/plain
Accept-Ranges: bytes
Last-Modified: Sun, 13 Nov 2005 13:09:51 GMT
Content-Length: 28
Age: 2889

HALLO DU DA
WER BIST DENN DU
```

Nun meine Frage. Gibt es eine bequeme Möglichkeit bei so einem Socket http Request sich in der console nur die Statuszeile und die Header anzeigen zu lassen, also dass der eigentliche body der Datei wegfällt?
Oder muss ich da jetzt mit strings anfängen und rumschnippeln? Das z.b. wüsste ich nicht wie man alles was bis zu einer leerzeile(ist diese überhaupt leer?) in nen string packt. Mit der Leerzeile mein ich im obigen Ausgabe code die Zeile unter Age: 2889.

Danke.[/code]


----------



## Roar (14. Nov 2005)

der header hört auf beim ersten vorkommen von \r\n\r\n


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Nov 2005)

schau mal URLConnection an und HTTPUrlConnection


----------

